# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Warning Graphic photos: Travis Alexander

## Trinnity

Some people on this forum wondered what Jodi Arias did to Travis Alexander....what was the big deal???

She stabbed, shot, strangled and I don't know what all to him.

Here are the coroner photos. 
Don't complain - you were WARNED.

----------


## Trinnity

Making some space here...you can still turn away.

----------


## Trinnity

Last chance~

This was Travis Alexander in life

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Nearly decapitated him

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 


Why is he so discolored and his skin looking like it's pulled tight?

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

> Why is he so discolored and his skin looking like it's pulled tight?


People change real fast when they die. First the blood retreats from the surface of the body.

Having seen a lot of death working in the ER myself, I'm familiar with all this. You are not. 


This is what death looks like.

May she burn in hell - she has earned it.

----------


## Guest

> Why is he so discolored and his skin looking like it's pulled tight?


The blood pools based on how you were laying due to gravity, and it also pulls the skin tight.

----------

Trinnity (05-08-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The blood pools based on how you were laying due to gravity, and it also pulls the skin tight.


Hm. Interesting...

----------


## The XL

Some shit out of a horror movie.

I'm sorry, she shot the dude in the head, strangled him, and stabbed him 30 times?  Holy fuck.  Bitch is bananas.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-08-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Yeah, I think I'll go with guilty on this one...

----------

The XL (05-08-2013)

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> People change real fast when they die. First the blood retreats from the surface of the body.
> 
> Having seen a lot of death working in the ER myself, I'm familiar with all this. You are not. 
> 
> 
> This is what death looks like.
> 
> May she burn in hell - she has earned it.


...doesn't really look like self defense...

----------


## Archer

Man this is sad. She should have put a mirror in front of him and beheaded him with a pocket knife while he watched.

EDIT: The reason I say this is because, this is what happens when people claim faith, but do not follow it. Irony.

----------


## Canadianeye

I think she should be shuffling out of her cell at 5am every day in chains. Pound big rocks into little rocks. Fed at noon. Pound big rocks into little rocks until 5pm. Dragged back to her dank dark cell, given some food, some reading material, then lights out at 9pm.

Rinse and repeat until dead. No parole.

----------


## Archer

> I think she should be shuffling out of her cell at 5am every day in chains. Pound big rocks into little rocks. Fed at noon. Pound big rocks into little rocks until 5pm. Dragged back to her dank dark cell, given some food, some reading material, then lights out at 9pm.
> 
> Rinse and repeat until dead. No parole.


That is cruel and unusual!

----------


## Canadianeye

> That is cruel and unusual!


Not being a cop or lawyer I don't often see the brutality she inflicted on the victim. To me...it seemed cruel and unusual.

----------


## Trinnity

No reading materials. Put his pic up on the wall opposite her cell and make her look at it every damn day til they execute her.
I propose a public hanging.

----------

Archer (05-08-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> No reading materials. Put his pic up on the wall opposite her cell and make her look at it every damn day til they execute her.
> I propose a public hanging.


For we know him who said, "Vengeance is mine; I will repay." And again, "The Lord will judge his people." (Hebrews 10:30 ESV)

----------


## Trinnity

> For we know him who said, "Vengeance is mine; I will repay." And again, "The Lord will judge his people." (Hebrews 10:30 ESV)


Your point is?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Your point is?


My point is let's not be so quick to fucking kill people. Isn't there enough of that in this shit-tastic world already? How will her death bring back Travis Alexander? What good does it actually do besides sate the bloodlust of a death-loving nation?

----------


## Trinnity

You're entitled to your opinion. We, as a society, DO judge and she deserves the death penalty, imo.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You're entitled to your opinion. We, as a society DO judge and she deserves the death penalty, imo.


What about forgiveness? Redemption? Does nobody deserve a second chance?

----------


## Trinnity

> What about forgiveness? Redemption? Does nobody deserve a second chance?


Sometimes, sure. Many times for sure. NOT her. This was the most heinous of crimes. She's a sociopath and the greatest obligation of the justice system is to PROTECT the public at large and individuals in particular from people like her.

Stalker
Sociopath
Murderer

Locked. Up. 
Death. Penalty.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Sometimes, sure. Many times for sure. NOT her. This was the most heinous of crimes. She's a sociopath and the greatest obligation of the justice system is to PROTECT the public at large and individuals in particular from people like her.
> 
> Stalker
> Sociopath
> Murderer
> 
> Locked. Up. 
> Death. Penalty.


Life imprisonment would keep her away from society at large until her death.

----------


## Trinnity

> Life imprisonment would keep her away from society at large until her death.


That would be okay with me. But this is not up to us. The court will decide.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Did I  miss this first time.  I had never seen those.   Awful.  She is a fiend of hell.   A real sociopath is my opinion after I saw her remarks during the trial.    Does she deserve forgiveness.  Sure.  It's easy enough for me to forgive her even as she walks to the gas chamber.

----------


## Network

Who's in you avatar btw @Trinnity?

----------


## Trinnity

Would you first take a guess? If you have no idea, that's okay....
 @Network

Btw, ain't it cool?

----------


## Trinnity

And no, my avi's not a "creepy ass cracka"

----------


## Trinnity

The avi is me. I'm really a man. Fooled y'all all this time. Ha ha

----------


## Network

> The avi is me. I'm really a man. Fooled y'all all this time. Ha ha


 @Trinnity

I thought Phil Collins for some reason, like I'd seen the video before.  But he seems too pretty.

And yeah, it's cool

----------


## Trinnity

Yeah, it's Phil. 

Good eye, darlin'.
I like the vibe...kinda watching you and all, kinda mystical. But not evil.

----------

Network (07-04-2013)

----------


## Network

> Yeah, it's Phil. 
> 
> Good eye, darlin'.
> I like the vibe...kinda watching you and all, kinda mystical. But not evil.


No dude.  He should've dressed in a cooch-hugger, danced with large teddy bears on a checkerboard stage and licked a large barbie doll if he wanted to be cool.

----------


## Trinnity

Mileeeeeee <spit>

----------


## Network

> Mileeeeeee <spit>



_I do what I want._

<famous last words>

----------


## Network

Where'd you go @Calypso Jones?

I need a word with you.

----------

